# F250 Axle Weight?



## qball585 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi guys, I am somewhat new to the site and hoping for a little advice. I have a 99 Ford F250 Super duty Supercab V10 gas that has a 4400 FAWR. I have upgraded front leaf springs from 2 leaf stock pack to a 3 leaf hd pack that is rated at 3950lbs per spring pack, from what I understand that is a bigger spring then the x code springs. I am wanting to put a wideout on my truck but no dealer will install on a 4400 FAWR f250 for liability reasons. I am thinking of doing a cash and carry but dont want to take the chance if it is really something my truck cant handle. The front axle is a dana 50 straight axle and for 2 years I have been running a western 8' pro on my truck which is also not recommended for my axle and have not had any problems. Please any input would be appreciated. The wideout is about 100 poulds more than my 8' pro. Thanks!!

Also if anyone knows does a cash and carry plow come together and I install mounts and wiring or do I have to put the plow together also?


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

I wouldn't be afraid to put a wideout on there. Does your 8' Pro have the multiplex wiring? If so you shouldn't need any thing except the plow itself. Would make a cash and carry deal much easier.


----------



## qball585 (Sep 27, 2009)

Unfortunatly no my 8' is a old 2 plug harness and it got sold with the plow and the mounts. Thank you for the response, I think im gonna go ahead and put the wideout on. Whats 100 more lbs!


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

100lbs shouldn't be too much of a problem, when Ford issues the body builder data for plows they include an extra 150lbs on the front end for the passenger.

Here is the ford BB data for your truck.

https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/non-html/1999/172_175.pdf


----------



## MBB (Oct 29, 2005)

99 f350 v10 Calumet 810 hasn't been a problem and ya the 44xx fnt axel sticker also


----------



## qball585 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the input! I pickied up the plow yesterday night, hopefully ill get to it this weekend. Thanks again.


----------

